# Televisor Semp Toshiba no enciende



## mario17farias (Sep 15, 2013)

Hola amigos del foro, es un placer para mi acudir a ustedes, tengo la siguiente consulta acerca de este televisor.
como dije es un semp toshiba de 20" no enciende y lo estuve revisando, los 300 voltios de la fuente estan presentes, eso ya es buena señal, lo otro es que se escucha un pequeño ruido cerca del capacitor, como queriendo arrancar o algo parecido, les cuento que cerca del capacitor se encuentra el STR W5753A no estoy seguro si es ese el componente que produce el ruido o es otro, pero me da la impresion que si.

Será el STR el que esta con problemas? o tal vez algun componente cercano? estuve midiendo algunos y no encontre nada raro, si alguien ya paso por la misma situacion, serian tan amables de orientarme.

Saludos desde Paraguay.... ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2013)

tienes un corto en la salida de la fuente,(yugo,flyback,transistor horizontal,capasitor poliester del colector del transistor horizontal)
busca el corto y/o pruebas la fuente primero,
reemplaza el condensador de pequeño valor en el primario de la fuente,


PD:
  ¿ no es un lcd o tv comun??


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 17, 2013)

Amigo, chequea las tensiones en el secundario de la fuente. Comenta y luego vemos como seguir.


----------



## mario17farias (Sep 20, 2013)

Que tal compañeros, el televisor es un semp toshiba crt, y voy a verificar lo que me han dicho, si es un corto no deberia afectar tambien al str?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 20, 2013)

si tenes un corto en la salida de la fuente,esta no arranca
,
revisa todo lo que te dije mas arriba


----------



## mario17farias (Sep 21, 2013)

Hola amigos, segui sus consejos y efectivamente el corto esta en el transistor de salida horizontal, el numero de este es el BU808DFI estuve buscando y no consigo un reemplazo, por cierto, tengo tres transistores que estan buenos y son el D1555, D1877, C4123 tengo entendido que el tr original es un darlington.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2013)

yo creo que el D1555 y el D1877 lo puedes colocar,
proba con alguno de esos que seguro van de perlas



casi me olvido, revisa si el flyback esta bueno,sino se quema el transistor de nuevo


----------



## mario17farias (Sep 21, 2013)

que valores debere tener en cuenta al medir el flyback para saber si esta bueno?

ahora mismo tengo abierto el televisor


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 21, 2013)

podes usar este instrumento 
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/probafb.htm
sencillo económico y fácil de usar y muy útil.

PD:
 pegale una leida a los temas de este link 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...electronica.com/usercp.php&ss=5830j2958972j16


----------



## mario17farias (Sep 25, 2013)

hola rey-julien, hice lo que me dijiste comprobe el flyback y reemplace el bu808dfi por el d1877 y le coloque un disipador, por el momento todo bien gracias por la ayuda y espero que siga funcionando la tv. saludos....


----------

